# Improper use of Instacure #2



## JpCastech (Feb 8, 2021)

I want to get some thoughts on my improper use of instacure#2. I accidentally omitted adding it to water before mixing into my meat. I do feel like I mixed the meat pretty thoroughly by hand. Should I be concerned? 

If it matters, here are more details:
Dry cured salami
4lbs pork butt
1lb fatback
2.5% salt by weight
Tspx starter culture 
Basic spices
Mold 600

Thanks in advance!

Unrelated, since this is my first post and I’m new to the forum, is there a way to minimize these brutal pop up adds that dominate surface area on my phone screen?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2021)

Did you omit the Cure#2 completely? Or just added it Dry and mixed well? If you did add the Cure you are fine. To get rid of Adds become a Payed Premier Member...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Typically, we don't add water to salami. Sometimes wine is added but it is limited to 50mL per Kg. The cure is added dry, and the meat is thoroughly mixed.

The only water added to salami is used to dilute the starter culture. 1/4 cup per 5 kg. But no cure is mixed in with the starter in the water.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 8, 2021)

Add the cure 2 to your other dry mix, this way you know it in there.
I also only use 2-3T water just for my fermentation agent


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Iowa! And as JJ said you can become a premier member to get rid of ads and support the forum as well.

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 8, 2021)

As others said you can upgrade to get rid of the ads. The membership is super cheap. I believe a year is $15. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smf-premier-membership.268775/


----------



## JpCastech (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you all who answered and thanks for sharing your processes. I added cure2, sprinkled dry onto the meat then hand mixed.

There was a bit of a learning curve stuffing my hog casings so here’s to a little more consistency in future batches.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 8, 2021)

Pictures are deceiving. If they are touching you may want to put some space between them. From the pic your humidifier is half way, turn that back some. Your fan, how many cfm does it blow. Case hardening can happen with a large amount of air flow. And you used some 600.

Other than that looking good.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Ditto on the humidifier...about 25% or so...


----------



## JpCastech (Feb 8, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Pictures are deceiving. If they are touching you may want to put some space between them. From the pic your humidifier is half way, turn that back some. Your fan, how many cfm does it blow. Cse hardening can happen with a large amount of air flow. And you used some 600.
> 
> Other than that looking good.


You’re correct, a couple are touching, I’ll space them out.

Are you suggesting I turn the humidifier spout so that it’s blowing into the center of the chamber. I wasn’t sure how to set that up.

The fan is actually facing downward, it’s a small computer fan. I’ll have to check the cfp.

Lastly, your reference to using mold 600, dose that prevent or encourage case hardening?

Sorry for so many questions. I want to make sure I’m going about this the right way.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

The mold helps slow moisture and slows down case hardening, but won't prevent it in a low humidity environment. It also protects the fat from going rancid, and keeps bad stuff from growing on the salami. The Mold 600 is  Penicillium nalgiovense and it is a warring mold, will kill other pathogens. it will leave a 1-2mm thick coating on the salami. It will also consume some of the lactic acid and will cause the salami pH to rise slightly, improving the flavor. It also contributes to protolysis of the proteins and contributes to flavor formation.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2021)

JpCastech said:


> You’re correct, a couple are touching, I’ll space them out.
> 
> Are you suggesting I turn the humidifier spout so that it’s blowing into the center of the chamber. I wasn’t sure how to set that up.
> 
> ...


Turn the dial in front down some about 1/4
inda gave you good info on the 600. you did mix the 600 with distilled water for 12 hours before you sprayed on the salumi?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2021)

Here is some info for you.

Friendly Bacteria
Pediococcus cerevisiae – Responsible for the fermentation that turns sugar into lactic acid. This bacteria is often used in sausage fermentation cultures, but it is also one of the bacteria that ferments vegetables.

Micrococcus – A genus of bacteria that breaks sodium nitrate down to sodium nitrite in long cures.

Leuconostoc – A lactic bacteria responsible for fermentation of sugar into lactic acid.

Staphylococcus – During the fermentation process, this bacteria grows if the curing sausage is above 60F before reaching a pH of 5.3. This is also used to reduce nitrate levels.

Lactobacillus – This genus of bacteria are responsible for fermentation in yogurt, cheese, wine, beer, cider, kimchi, and pickles.

Penicillium nalgiovense – Highly desired in some Italian salamis.

Dangerous Bacteria
There are numerous species of bacteria that threaten to ruin a good cured meat. Here are some of the more common threats:

Clostridium botulinum – C. botulinum produces a neurotoxin that can cause paralysis and death. The bacteria dies when exposed to atmospheric oxygen, so it needs to grow in an anerobic environment, like the inside of a curing ham. A combination of acid produced by lactic bacteria and dryness will prevent it from growing in a curing food. The toxin can also be denatured at temperatures above 176F. The botulin toxin is extremely poisonous – 1kg would be enough to kill every human on earth. The botulinum toxin is also the active ingredient in Botox.

Clostridium perfringens – Related to C. botulinum, this bacteria is extremely heat resistant. It can survive boiling for more than four hours. It tends to grow in an anaerobic, warm, moist, and protein rich environment. It tends to grow in meat that is heated or prepared and left out for too long before eating. It is one of the leading causes of food poisoning in the United States.

Escherichia coli – Although most strains of E. coli are harmless, there are some virulent strains that can infect food if it is improperly handled. Most common when animals are raised in a dirty environment. Has been found in dry-cured salami and cured game meats.

Listeria monocytogenes – Found in fermented sausages. It is tolerant of low temperatures, acidic environments (as low as 5.0 pH), salt, and dryness. It is, however, easily destroyed by heat. It causes Listeriosis, which is rare in humans. If contracted, it can cause meningitis and death. In pregnant women, who account for approximately 30% of cases in the United States, the disease gives the mother mild flu-like symptoms, but can lead to a miscarriage or life-threatening infection for the fetus.

Lactobacillus viridescens – Commonly associated with greening of meat from hydrogen peroxide.
Salmonella – Occurs in raw or undercooked food. Infection causes food poisoning, and can be prevented by proper handling and heating the food above 167F.

Trichinella spiralis (trichinae) – A parasite found in pork that invades muscles to cause severe pain and edema. In the United States, cases averaged over 400 a year in the late 1940’s, and have dropped to around 9 a year for the period of 2002-2016.

Staphylococcus aureus (staph) – High salt levels inhibit its growth on the outside of dry-cured meats, but it can grow once the meat is sliced.

Mold – Not a bacterium, but worth mentioning, mold doesn’t typically grow inside a piece of meat, but can grow on the surface if drying is too slow and/or humidity in the drying environment is too high. Often harmless, but can sometimes produce mycotoxins. Will typically grow in areas exposed to oxygen, which is why foods pickling are cut off from the atmosphere. Most mold can be washed off with hot water and a stiff scrub brush.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2021)

NOTE: Some of the fermentation agents may not be available in the United States.
Some may have had a name change.

FERMENTED & CURED SAUSAGES
Uncooked fermented sausages such as Italy's salame, Spain's chorizo, Germany's bierwurst and France's saucisson sec, all originate from the ancient art of salting, curing, fermenting and drying meat to create a long-lasting, stable product. Today, much of the past's guesswork and dangers are gone, with beneficial inoculated cultures produced under hygienic conditions able to give excellent stability, flavour and colour to every batch.

*NORTHERN EUROPEAN STYLE*
e.g. German Bierwurst, Westphalian Salami, Danish Salami, etc.
For this style of sausage, the minced meat typically has no added nitrate. Fermentation takes place between 22-26°C to a pH of around 4.5–4.8 and is relatively fast (around 30 hours). The salamis are typically smoked when the water activity is above 0.90 (semidry). Production time is less than 3 weeks.
SUITABLE CULTURES
T-SC-150
Contains both Lactobacillus sakei andStaphylococcus carnosus bacteria to give a distinctly 'German' flavour with good acidification and a clear lactic acid taste. The Lactobacillus sakei gives good growth potential and is able to suppress indigenous bacteria, while the Staphylococcus carnosus gives good colour and a mild aroma.

F-SC-111
Performs in a similar way to T-SC-150, but results in a faster pH-drop (and thus a more 'tangy' finished flavour) by using a different amount and treatment of the applied Lactobacillus sakei bacteria.

ADDITIONAL CULTURES
S-B-61
A single strain culture (Staphylococcus carnosus) recommended in all sausage products where extra flavour or nitrate reductase activity is required. S-B-61 helps achieve good colour formation and stability while bringing additional flavour development.

BACTOFERM® F-LC
A multi-culture product providing additional bio-protection against Listeria monocytogenes (an increasing contamination problem in salumi production). The culture works at a wide temperature range and is suitable for both short and traditional fermentation styles. Acidification depends on fermentation temp and typical usage gives a controlled, moderate pH-drop with mild acid formation, good colour stability and a rounded but mild flavour enhancement.

MOULD CULTURE
Mold 600
A fast-growing creamy white mould of wild flora with a distinctive fresh mushroom flavour. Mold 600 is great for traditional salami styles dried at lower temperature and/or low humidity. The mould helps prevent excess surface drying and loss of lactic acid during maturation that can increase pH and result in less acidity/tangy flavours. By inoculating fermented sausages with a standardised mould culture, you can help protect them from undesirable mycotoxin moulds, yeasts and bacteria contamination.

*SOUTHERN EUROPEAN STYLE*
e.g. Spanish Chorizo, Soppressata, Salami Milano, French Saucisson, etc.
These sausages typically have nitrate or nitrite/nitrate added, with fermentation happening 18-24°C and pH kept above 5.0 over 40 hours (medium / traditional fermentation). Production usually last three weeks and the finished salamis are typically covered with mould. Water activity is below 0.90 (dry).

SUITABLE CULTURES
T-SPX
Recommended for semi-dry cured salumi (moulded or smoked) where a fairly slow fermentation, mild acidification and an aromatic profile is preferred. Gives a controlled and moderate pH-drop to produce a mild lactic acid taste with good colour formation and stability. Use to achieve a mild, rounded flavour typical of southern European salami types.

SM-194
Combines the best of several different bacteria strains to produce stable salamis with a pronounced 'Mediterranean' flavour. SM-194 offers good growth potential and the ability to suppress indigenous bacteria. Pediococcus pentosaceus gives a mild lactic taste and accelerated pH-drop at higher temperatures, while two different Staphylococci give more intense colour and mild aroma development.
The following products contain both starter and mould cultures, specially formulated for traditional and fast-fermented salami types.

BACTOFERM® SM-194
Perfect for traditionally fermented sausages with short production, giving a strong and stable colour with an aromatic flavour. Added yeast gives extra flavour development.

BACTOFLAVOR® BFL-F07
Gives quick and controlled acidification and a typical 'Mediterranean' salami character with a good aromatic profile.

BACTOFLAVOR® Flora Italia
Gives the distinctly smooth and gentle flavour of Italian salami but with fast acidification for added safety and stability.

SAFEPRO® B-LC-007
A combined culture providing fast acidification and an attractive 'Southern European' flavour profile, as well as control against Listeria monocytogenes contamination.

ADDITIONAL CULTURE
S-B-61
A single strain culture (Staphylococcus carnosus) recommended in all sausage products where extra flavour or nitrate reductase activity is required. S-B-61 helps achieve good colour formation and stability while bringing additional flavour development.

MOULD CULTURE
MOLD 600
A fast-growing creamy white mould of wild flora with a distinctive fresh mushroom flavour. Mold 600 is great for traditional salami styles dried at lower temperature and/or low humidity. The mould helps prevent excess surface drying and loss of lactic acid during maturation that can increase pH and result in less acidity/tangy flavours. By inoculating fermented sausages with a standardised mould culture, you can help protect them from undesirable mycotoxin moulds, yeasts and bacteria contamination.

*AMERICAN STYLE*
e.g. American pepperoni, Summer sausage, Lebanon Bologna, etc.
For these sausages, typically no nitrate is added to the meat and fermentation occurs above 32°C for less than 15 hours (very fast) to a pH below 4.8. Production is usually around 2 to 3 weeks, with water activity above 0.90 (semidry) . Finished products are typically cooked and smoked, often right after fermentation.

SUITABLE CULTURES
LHP DRY
An extra fast culture perfect for making pepperoni type sausages. It contains both Pediococcus pentosaceus and Pediococcus acidilactici bacteria and has been specifically formulated for fermentation temperatures between 26 and 38°C. Use when a pronounced tangy/acidified flavour profile is required.

ADDITIONAL CULTURES
S-B-61
A single strain culture (Staphylococcus carnosus) recommended in all sausage products where extra flavour or nitrate reductase activity is required. S-B-61 helps achieve good colour formation and stability while bringing additional flavour development.

BACTOFERM® F-LC
A multi-culture product providing additional bio-protection against Listeria monocytogenes (an increasing contamination problem in salumi production). The culture works at a wide temperature range and is suitable for both short and traditional fermentation styles. Acidification depends on fermentation temp and typical usage gives a controlled, moderate pH-drop with mild acid formation, good colour stability and a rounded but mild flavour enhancement.

MOULD CULTURE (for unsmoked products)
MOLD 600
A fast-growing creamy white mould of wild flora with a distinctive fresh mushroom flavour. Mold 600 is great for traditional salami styles dried at lower temperature and/or low humidity. The mould helps prevent excess surface drying and loss of lactic acid during maturation that can increase pH and result in less acidity/tangy flavours. By inoculating fermented sausages with a standardised mould culture, you can help protect them from undesirable mycotoxin moulds, yeasts and bacteria contamination.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2021)

Molds & Yeasts.

This is for a more traditional style salami/charcuterie

In many European countries (France, Italy and others) it is a normal occurence to see a salami with a white surface mold. This is how it has been made for hundreds of years, the mold is intentional and it contributes to the wonderful flavor of the sausage. It also protects the sausage from the effects of light and oxygen which helps to preserve color and slows down rancidity of fat. Mold covered salamis are not smoked as the smoke application will prevent molds from growing on the surface. Cold smoking sausages (below 25º C, 78º F after fermentation (after around 48 hours) will prevent mold from growing on its surface. Mold can be removed by wiping it off with a rag soaked in vinegar solution. The color of the mold should be white or off-white and not yellow, green, or black. As mold in time can grow to a considerable length it is brushed off before consumption.

Yeast and molds grow much slower than bacteria in fermented meats and sausages and they develop later in a ripening process. They utilize some of the lactic acid that was created during the fermentation stage thus increasing pH (lowering acidity) what as a result improves flavor in a slower fermented product. They don't seem to be affected by a pH drop in the fermentation stage and will grow in a vast range of temperatures (8º -25º C, 46º -78º F) as long as there is high humidity in a chamber. To ensure fast growth at the begining temperatures higher than 20º C (68º F) and humidity over 90% is required.

Yeast - Debaromyces
Mold - Penicillium
Nobel mold is fine white powdery (Penicillium) good mold.
Non desirable molds include black , green, brown, redish with fuzz. Green molds in the powdery state have been know to be safe.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 9, 2021)

Dig the christmas lights heat.  Nice touch!  

Since the gurus are here... I understand the ferment and drying stage but not the mold phase.  In brewing the pedo/bugs take a LONG time to do their thing, like months and some contend that it actually never stops.  How long is the mold phase?  I assume it is much longer than the drying phase.    Also, is there a change in humidity and/or temps at this phase?  Last one, mold is desireable but not required right?


----------



## JpCastech (Feb 9, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> you did mix the 600 with distilled water for 12 hours before you sprayed on the salumi?


Yes, I did.

Wow, that’s a ton of great info. Thanks for such speedy responses.

The Christmas lights work like a champ. My “brewery” maintains a pretty consistent 45-50f this time of year and the Christmas lights got my chamber up to 72, no problem. They’re also how I ferment my kveik beers.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Dig the christmas lights heat.  Nice touch!
> 
> Since the gurus are here... I understand the ferment and drying stage but not the mold phase.  In brewing the pedo/bugs take a LONG time to do their thing, like months and some contend that it actually never stops.  How long is the mold phase?  I assume it is much longer than the drying phase.    Also, is there a change in humidity and/or temps at this phase?  Last one, mold is desireable but not required right?


Old post I know... but I'm just now seeing this.


 zwiller
 : the mold growth starts to show about 5-8 days after fermentation and growth will be steady until the entire piece is covered with mold. Mold grows slower on fat than on meat so any fat spots directly under the casing will take longer to be covered with mold. The "Italian System" of drying entails hanging salumi pieces closer to increase RH% and farther away to lower RH% in the drying area/chamber. The humidity in the room is provided by the evaporation off the salumi until RH% reaches the high set point then dehumidification is turned on and RH% returns down to lower set point. The airflow is not constant with this system as there are breaks in between as RH% slowly increases. This system is preferred for salumi were mold growth is desirable.

Mold has many benefits to salumi: It raises the pH of fermented salami by release of ammonia on the surface which is basic. It slows oxidation of fats. It moderates drying by pulling moisture from deeper in the piece and pulling it to the surface; reducing risk of case hardening. It protects the meat from light which will increase rancidity. It prevents unwanted molds and inhibits a lot of pathogenic bacteria. It enhances flavor development through the enzymatic activity on proteins and fats. It decreases unwanted rancidity off flavors and increases sweeter buttery, nutty notes.

Higher temps. favor mold growth
Higher RH% favors mold growth
Very slow/no air flow favors mold growth
Higher oxygen exchange favors mold growth

I have read where some producers are pumping in bottled oxygen in the maturing chambers to increase mold growth....


----------

